# chinese ooth damage



## dakota (Dec 14, 2005)

my chinese ooth was damaged the fluffy part of the ooth was open a little bit and mold formed on each side so i removed the fluffy sides of the ooth but did not touch the rest of the fluffy part like the top and the bottom of the ooth.

thanks,

dakota


----------



## Jesse (Dec 14, 2005)

Sounds like too much moisture and not enough ventilation.


----------

